# Who carries a CZ EDC?



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Which version do you carry, and talk about why you choose it over all other models.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CZ P06, it's lightweight, .40 caliber, shoots great, somewhat compact and has a nice feel to it. Real nice gun! I used to carry it but now prefer the polymer striker fired Glock G30 or G26, Springfield XD 40 or XDM .45 Compact.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I carry the 9mm CZ Rami. Mine is the one with the safety, not the decocker model. I did a lot of research online before buying the Rami and came to the conclusion that it would work well as a concealed carry weapon. It is small enough to hide easily under a shirt but offers 10+1 rounds using the short magazine or 14+1 using the extended magazine. It is a reliable and accurate weapon. The ergonomics are excellent in that it feels like the gun was custom made to fit my hand. I prefer the double/single action over striker fired pistols. The gun was available at a sub $600 out the door and I just couldn't talk myself out of it. The only issue I have with it is that the adjustable rear sight has a sharp corner that creates some comfort issues and has put tiny holes in a couple of my shirts. Since I don't see much need for adjustable sights on a compact handgun, I plan to replace them when the budget allows. Other than that, I'm totally pleased with the CZ Rami.


----------



## OldRed (Nov 29, 2014)

I carry a CZ-79BD some of the time. It's the biggest thing I will carry. It gives me more pistol ammo than Custer's Trooper's hard at the Little Bighorn.

Red

"If you have a tight group, you are shooting too slow!" -E. Keith


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The PO-1. I had the opportunity to shoot a lot of carry guns due to my career. The CZ pistols just stood out. The most accurate 9MM at 25 yards was the PO-1, also the most reliable.


----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

I am in the process of switching over from Sig P250 sub-compact to a CZ 85. I've had the IWB (tuckable) holster for two days now and am surprised how comfortable it is working out. I was going to consider the 75 PCR but maybe the full size CZ 85 will be sufficient.
I am 6'0" @260lbs if that helps determining the fit of the full size.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

OldRed said:


> I carry a CZ-79BD some of the time. It's the biggest thing I will carry. It gives me more pistol ammo than Custer's Trooper's hard at the Little Bighorn.
> 
> Red
> 
> "If you have a tight group, you are shooting too slow!" -E. Keith


The BD is my primary carry at the moment, it's a little heavy but I have no issues carrying it at all.


----------

